# Best Fitting Headers for 67 Lemans



## bkellis1 (Jun 30, 2009)

I have a 67 Lemans with a 400 in it. I'm in search of standard log exhaust manifolds right now, but if I can't find any and have to go back to headers, which brand of headers (exlcude Ram Air repos) seem to fit best without any clearance issues around the starter and tranny (or anywhere else for that matter)?


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

bkellis1 said:


> I have a 67 Lemans with a 400 in it. I'm in search of standard log exhaust manifolds right now, but if I can't find any and have to go back to headers, which brand of headers (exlcude Ram Air repos) seem to fit best without any clearance issues around the starter and tranny (or anywhere else for that matter)?



I have ceramic-coated headers. Not sure of the brand. However, I substituted a "mini-starter" that is sold by OPGI in order to get more room for the exhaust system and to place the starter further away from the exhaust pipe heat. Good luck.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

i have heard from differnt people that dougs headers are the best fitting header for a pontiac


----------



## Indy1K (May 16, 2008)

I can tell you I am asking the same question. I have a 68 400 with "D" port heads in a 65 GTO. A set of Cyclone Headers came with the car but not installed. This was an assemble it yourself car. While I got the headers in, 2 problems ocurred. First, the Z bar for the clutch hits the # 7 pipe and I had to dent it in, dont know if it will work ok because body is off the car. Second, we put power steering on the car and the rag jount collar screw hits pipe #1, I will have to dent it also. We also had painted the headers with header primer and finish coat which all blistered and peeled when we fired up the engine yesterday.
So, I also would love to replaced these headers with something that fits better and is ceramic coated.
Suggestions please?
Thanks,
Kevin


----------

